# HOME-KIT FOR BLOOD DETECTION IN THE STOOLS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

IT'S CALLED Hemoccult SENSA:http://www.beckman.com/products/RapidTestK...occultsensa.asp


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I remember doing a similar kit when my son was little. My poop had come out bright red and I was a wreck. It turned out to be from my sons birthday cake which was a fire-engine with red frosting. Apparently I hadnt digested the icing.


----------

